# الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!



## sparrow (17 سبتمبر 2007)

أفاد تقرير نشرته دورية الطب الامريكية أن آثار مادة المنجنيز التى توجد فى مياه المنزل قد تكون كافية لاصابة من يستحم بشكل منتظم بتلف دائم فى الدماغ. 

واقترح ’’جون سبانجلر’’ من كلية الطب فى جامعة ’’ويك فورست’’ فى نورث كارولينا وفريقه البحثى أن استنشاق بخار الاملاح التى تحتوى على مادة المنجنيز ربما يحمل مخاطر على المدى البعيد. 

ونقلت الدورية عن سبانجلر قوله "استنشاق المنجنيز بدلا من احتواء الطعام والشراب عليه أكثر فعالية فى توصيل المنجنيز للدماغ حيث تعتبر خلايا الشم العصبية طريقا مباشرا لوصول السموم للدماغ". 

وأجرى فريق البحث دراساته على الحيوانات بهدف معرفة الكم الذى سيستنشقه الشخص الذى يستحم لمدة عشر دقائق يوميا. 

واعتمدت النتائج على مستوى المنجنيز فى المياه المنزلية. وفى الولايات المتحدة تحدد وكالة حماية البيئة مستوى المنجنيز فى المياه المنزلية بخمسة من عشرة ملليجرام بينما حدد الاتحاد الاوروبى مستوى أعلى من عشر هذا فقط فى عام .1998 

ويرى’’ سبانجلر’’ أنه حتى المستويات الاقل من الحد الاقصى الامريكى قد يؤدى إلى تلف الدماغ. وربما يتسبب الاستحمام لمدة عشر سنوات فى مياه تحتوى على تركيز من المنجنيز حول الحدود المسموح بها فى أمريكا فى تعرض الشباب إلى مستويات أعلى ثلاث مرات من تلك التى توجد فى أدمغة الفئران. 

وكلما طالت فترة التعرض لهذه المواد كلما زادت المخاطر. 

ويؤدى التسمم بالمنجنيز إلى الاصابة برعشة تشبه تلك التى يصاب بها مريض الشلل الرعاش "باركنسون". وبعيدا عن المصادر الطبيعية فى المياه الجوفية يضاف المنجنيز أحيانا إلى البترول. وهذا أيضا يجد طريقه فى النهاية إلى مياه الشرب

منقووول
*------------------------------*
*ملاحظه : الروابط التي تؤكد هذا الموضوع موجوده في المداخله ( 21 ) .*
*تم التعديل بواسطة ( قلم حر ) لاٍضافة الملاحظه فقط .*


----------



## totty (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

_ايه ده معقوله
يخراااااااااشى
خلاص حرمت
مره كل سنه وخلاص
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى سبارو عل المعلومه
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك_​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

حرمت استحمي استحمي متحمنيش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

ايه ده معقوله
يخراااااااااشى
خلاص حرمت
مره كل سنه وخلاص
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى سبارو عل المعلومه
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك


هههههههه
لا عادي ممكن نستحمي مرة في اليوم بس منطولش سريع سريع
شكرا لمرورك وتعليقك الجميل


----------



## sparrow (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

حرمت استحمي استحمي متحمنيش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  

شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## monlove (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

فعلا حاجة غريبة 
هو انا استحمي مستحماش برضوا مش نافع 
طيب انا هستحمي نص نص وربنا يستر
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## G E O R G E (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

حرااااااام حتى الشور اية الى مبضرش فالدنيا دى بس عمتا الى ياخد شور كل يوم ويتصاب بالمرض دة احسن من الى ينتن هههههههههههه ربنا يستر على عبيدة


----------



## jim_halim (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*


سلام و نعمة .. 

يا ساتر يا رب !! 

حتي شوية الإستحمام دول الواحد مش ها يعرف يتهني بيهم ؟


​


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

ايه الدنيا الغريبة ديه كل حاجة فيها بتموت حتي النضافة حرام و الله


----------



## قلم حر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*



sparrow قال:


> أفاد تقرير نشرته دورية الطب الامريكية أن آثار مادة المنجنيز التى توجد فى مياه المنزل قد تكون كافية لاصابة من يستحم بشكل منتظم بتلف دائم فى الدماغ.
> 
> واقترح ’’جون سبانجلر’’ من كلية الطب فى جامعة ’’ويك فورست’’ فى نورث كارولينا وفريقه البحثى أن استنشاق بخار الاملاح التى تحتوى على مادة المنجنيز ربما يحمل مخاطر على المدى البعيد.
> 
> ...


غريب هذا التقرير .......فمره يقول قد ...و مره ...يمكن .
و الأغرب :


> ويرى’’ سبانجلر’’ أنه حتى المستويات الاقل من الحد الاقصى الامريكى قد يؤدى إلى تلف الدماغ. وربما يتسبب الاستحمام لمدة عشر سنوات فى مياه تحتوى على تركيز من المنجنيز حول الحدود المسموح بها فى أمريكا فى تعرض الشباب إلى مستويات أعلى ثلاث مرات من تلك التى توجد فى أدمغة الفئران.


ما معنى الاٍستحمام لعشره سنوات ؟؟
مره باليوم ....أم مرتان ....أم ماذا ؟؟؟
زمن الاٍستحمام .....نصف ساعه .....او أقل أو أكثر ؟
أسئله كثيره تخطر في بالي ......لكن لو في مصدر معتمد لتأكيد الخير .,....... باريت حط يحط الرابط .
موفقون .


----------



## sparrow (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

شكرا لمروركم جميعا
وبالنسبه لاسئلتك ’’ قلم حر ’’ هبقي اشوف الرابط او اي تفاصيل اخري للموضوع
واكيد هحطها


----------



## nonogirl89 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

ميرسي على الخبر ياسبارو 
انا كدة لو حد سألنى عن سبب ريحتى هقول انى مش بستحمى عشان احافظ على دماغى وطبعا مش هقول الحقيقة اللى هى انى بحب اوفر في فاتورة المياة:yahoo:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sparrow (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

ميرسي على الخبر ياسبارو 
انا كدة لو حد سألنى عن سبب ريحتى هقول انى مش بستحمى عشان احافظ على دماغى وطبعا مش هقول الحقيقة اللى هى انى بحب اوفر في فاتورة المياة
ربنا يباركك

هههههههههه
ياربي اسيوطيه بردة حتي في فاتورة المياه :t31:
شكرا لتعليقك الجميل


----------



## جاسى (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

*طب واللى بيعد ساعتين  وبيستحمى 100 مره فى اليوم هعجز بدرى بدرى واخرف واترعش
ههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يبشرك بالخير ياشيخه هو الواحد ناقص
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياقمره على الموضوع الرائع ده
هههههههههه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## قلم حر (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*



sparrow قال:


> شكرا لمروركم جميعا
> وبالنسبه لاسئلتك ’’ قلم حر ’’ هبقي اشوف الرابط او اي تفاصيل اخري للموضوع
> واكيد هحطها


ما أظنش في رابط من موقع موثوق .......انا قرأت الموضوع في منتديات أغلبها أرفض أن أقرأ به ( سوى للضروره القصوى ) لكثرة ما فيه من خرافات و خزعبلات مضحكه و طريفه ......و أغلب الأعضاء يصفقون لها !!
المهم :
الموضوع غير منطقي ..... اٍما رابط من موقع محترم .....او سأحذفه .
هنا كل معلومه مشكوك بيها ......صاحب الموضوع ملزم بجلب رابط من موقع .......اٍن لم يستطع ......يحذف الموضوع ......خصوصا في حاله عدم وجود عضو واحد أكد المعلومه أو اٍعتبرها منطقيه .
يا ريت تتأكدي من أن رابط من موقع معتمد .....أم منتدى عادي ..
شكرا لتعبك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## sparrow (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

انا قرأت الموضوع في منتديات أغلبها أرفض أن أقرأ به ( سوى للضروره القصوى )
 لكثرة ما فيه من خرافات و خزعبلات مضحكه و طريفه ......
كل واحد حر  يقرا في المنتدي الي عوزة  المعلومات الخرافيه واضحه وايضا الحقيقه وعلينا الاختيار

و أغلب الأعضاء يصفقون لها
متهيلي اني مش من الاعضاء دول ومواضيعي تؤكد ذلك

الموضوع غير منطقي ..... اٍما رابط من موقع محترم .....او سأحذفه
الموضوع لا يهمني بقريب او بعيد وحذفه ايضا لا يضيف او ينفص افعل ما تريد
اٍما رابط من موقع محترم   متهيلي انه اكيد محترم  لانه لو مش محترم اكيد مكنتش هحطه وايضا مواضيعي  القليله تثبت ذلك
لان لو انا بجيب من مواقع مش محترمة كنت انزل الالاف المواضيع يوميا

بالاضافه اني وضحت اني هحاول اجيب اي تفاصيل للموضوع ولم يمضي الوقت الكافي لكي تقول اين الرابط او الموقع واني متهيلي مفيش
الاكيد انك ولا اي حد يقدر يعرف كل المواقع الموجودة وكل ما بها

_واخيرا كنت افضل منك طريقه في الاسلوب افضل من هذة_


----------



## قلم حر (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

توضيح للقراء :
أنا لما أنتقدت المواقع التي تكلمت عن الموضوع ......انا أنتقدت المواقع أللي لقيت فيها الموضوع .....و حتى الآن لم أعرف من أي موقع أو كتاب أخذت الأخت سبارو الموضوع .
و للعلم : هناك عضو مهم جدا و تخصصه الدراسي يتطرق للموضوع .....و هو مهتم جدا بالموضوع من الناحيه العلميه , لما فيه من نقاط هامه جدا ......
المهم :
أسلوبي كان غلط بالتعليق ....و بكل صدق و صراحه : لم أقصد ما ظهر منه ......لكن أسجدل هنا اٍعتذاري العلني من الأخت سبارو ....و أتمنى أن تقبل اٍعتذاري ......فأنا كان يتوجب علي أن أكون دقيقا في التعبير ......خصوصا عندما أخاطب عضو مهم في المنتدى و القسم بشكل خاص .
أخيرا :
الحوار بالموضوع جاري بالرسائل الخاصه ( مع عضو ) للأهميه العلميه ....و قد تظهر النتائج قريبا جدا .
أكرر :
أسجل اٍعتذاري العلني من الأخت سبارو و أتمنى أن تقبل اٍعتذاري .
سلام و نعمه .


----------



## جاسى (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

*خلاص بقى المسامح كريم
ههههههههههه
حشريه انا مش كده
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## sparrow (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

اكيد حصل خير

وبالنسبه للموضوع
هو كان مكتوب في مجله محترمه بس بطريقه  تفصيليه جدااااا ومعقدة   ولكن بعد فترة و انا بشوف في المواقع االثقافيه الاخري من خلال جوجل وايضا كانت مواقع محترمه  وليس بها خزعبلات او خرافات وبه اقسام علميه وثقافيه  وطبيه 
 وانا لقيته بالاسلوب المكتوب  و عملت ليه كوبي وبيست

الحوار بالموضوع جاري بالرسائل الخاصه ( مع عضو ) للأهميه العلميه ....و قد تظهر النتائج قريبا جدا 
 الاف الابحاث تظهر يوميا وكتير من العلماء تؤيدها والكثير يرفضها


----------



## قلم حر (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

للعلم : الخبر صحيح 100 % .
و كويس اٍني أخطأت ( لأي سبب كان ) مع عضوه كبيره بأخلاقها و مسامحتها ......دا أرحم بكتير من الخطأ مع عضو من نوع آخر !
شكرا لتقبل الأخت سبارو للاٍعتذار .
يتبع بالتفاصيل قريبا جدا .
سلام و نعمه .


----------



## قلم حر (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

جائتني الرساله التاليه ....و هي ليست بحاجه لتعليق .......علما أن ما بعد الاٍقتباس جائني برساله أخرى من نفس المرسل طبعا :​ 


> *jim_halim*





> غريب في ارض غريبة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

سلام و نعمة .. ​


معلش نسيت أمبارح أبعت لحضرتك لينك ملخص نتائج البحث من موقع جامعة ( wake Forest ) ​


http://www1.wfubmc.edu/news/NewsArti...Articleid=1633​


----------



## christin (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

*ميرسي علي المعلومه
وعلي تاكيدها
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*


----------



## قلم حر (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*



christin قال:


> *ميرسي علي المعلومه*
> _*وعلي تاكيدها*_
> _*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*_


و أنا كمان أشاركك بتوجيه الشكر للأخ جيم حليم .....لجهده المميز ....و دي مش أول مره يبذل مجهود كبير من أجل توثيق معلومه أو تفنيدها .


----------



## قلم حر (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

أخت سبارو :
يا ريت تضيفي الروابط لمداخلتك الأصليه ......علشان كل واحد يقرأ أصل الموضوع ينتبه للروابط .
أو ممكن كتابة ملاحظه في آخر المداخله الأصليه بتكتبي فيها رقم المداخله التي فيها الروابط .

و عذرا  منكي كمان مره .


----------



## mansor1_2000 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

*شكرا علي المعلومة  
كدة الواحد يعمل حسابة ويستحم من العيد للعيد:99:*


----------



## sparrow (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

طب واللى بيعد ساعتين وبيستحمى 100 مره فى اليوم هعجز بدرى بدرى واخرف واترعش
ههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يبشرك بالخير ياشيخه هو الواحد ناقص
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياقمره على الموضوع الرائع ده
هههههههههه
ربنا يباركك


 ههههههههههه كل دا يا جاسي
خلاص بقي بعد كدة اعدي 10 دقايق كفايه وكمان مرة في اليوم كويسه او مرتين يعني لو حر اوووي عشان تفضلي بصحتك ومتعجزيش
شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## sparrow (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

christin
شكرا لمرورك الجميل


شكرا علي المعلومة 
كدة الواحد يعمل حسابة ويستحم من العيد للعيد 

ههههههههههه شكرا لتعليقك  (mansor1_2000)


----------



## sparrow (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

خلاص بقى المسامح كريم
ههههههههههه
حشريه انا مش كده
هههههههههههههههههههههههه



اكيد يا جاسي كلنا اخوات هنا وانتي زي العسل ولا حشريه ولا حاجه


----------



## sparrow (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*



قلم حر قال:


> أخت سبارو :
> يا ريت تضيفي الروابط لمداخلتك الأصليه ......علشان كل واحد يقرأ أصل الموضوع ينتبه للروابط .
> أو ممكن كتابة ملاحظه في آخر المداخله الأصليه بتكتبي فيها رقم المداخله التي فيها الروابط .
> 
> و عذرا  منكي كمان مره .



هحاول ابحث مرة اخري في جوجل واجيب الموقع
وعموما مش هيفيد كتير
 الخبر اتاكد  
وكمان انا كنت عمله للموضوع كوبي وبيست يعني مفهوش اي تفاصيل اخري الا بالبحث في مواقع اخري


----------



## قلم حر (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*



sparrow قال:


> هحاول ابحث مرة اخري في جوجل واجيب الموقع
> وعموما مش هيفيد كتير
> الخبر اتاكد
> وكمان انا كنت عمله للموضوع كوبي وبيست يعني مفهوش اي تفاصيل اخري الا بالبحث في مواقع اخري


أهلا سبارو .
يمكن كلامي مش واضح .
أنا طلبت تحطي رقم المداخله ( 21 ) في المداخله الأصليه ......او الروابط الموجوده فيي المداخله ( 21 ) .
علشان كل من يدخل الموضوع يعرف ان الدليل موجود في الموضوع .
و أنا ما حبيتش أحرر الموضوع ( لاٍضافة الرابط أو رقم المداخله ) لأن تحريري في الحاله دي مش قانوني ......لعدم وجود مخالفه .
أنا قصدي بس التسهيل على القارىء .
و أنا ما طلبتش روابط من بره الموضوع !!
شكلي لسه مش دقيق بكلامي :a82:!
أوضح أكتر : غالبا من يدخل القارىء و يدخل الموضوع و لا يكمل القراءه لباقي الصفحات .
باٍختصار : يا ريت تحرري الموضوع الأصلي ( المداخله 1 ) و تكتبي تعليق بآخرها , معناه : الروابط التي تؤكد المعلومه موجود في المداخله ( 21 ) ....و يكون التعليق بلون مميز .
طبعا دا طلب ...., لكي حرية القرار .
أتمنى أن أكون أوضحت فكرتي .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## sparrow (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

فعلا قصدك مكنش واضح بالنسبه ليا
وطبعا  كدة فعلا اريح للاعضاء
 بس المشكله اني معرفتش ادمج المشاركه 1 مع 21

ابقي ادمجهم انت وبالنسبه لمخالفه القوانين 
احنا مش في محكمه عسكريه هههههههههه
 يعني روك مش هيخصم حاجة من مرتبك متقلقش


----------



## قلم حر (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*



قلم حر قال:


> أخت سبارو :
> يا ريت تضيفي الروابط لمداخلتك الأصليه ......علشان كل واحد يقرأ أصل الموضوع ينتبه للروابط .
> أو ممكن كتابة ملاحظه في آخر المداخله الأصليه بتكتبي فيها رقم المداخله التي فيها الروابط .
> 
> ...


----------



## assyrian girl (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

am not gonne have a shower again hahahhahahah


----------



## sparrow (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*



assyrian girl قال:


> am not gonne have a shower again hahahhahahah



لا مش للدرجه انك  متاخديش شاور تاني هههههههههه
كفايه مرة في اليوم او مرتين
شكرا لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ماريان مرمر (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

يعني اعمل اية لازم  المجرى تطفحه هههههههه ههههه
marmr_marmr _4ever


----------



## Coptic Man (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*

 مش قادر اصدق 

يمكن دماغي باظت خلاص :thnk0001:

بجد الموضوع ده صعب التصديق بس عماتا مشكورة يا اخت سبارو علي وضع الموضوع ربنا يعوضك ويبعد عنك تلف المخ قادر يا كريم


----------



## sparrow (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*



ماريان مرمر قال:


> يعني اعمل اية لازم  المجرى تطفحه هههههههه ههههه
> marmr_marmr _4ever



شكرا لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## sparrow (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الاستحمام اليومى قد يسبب تلف الدماغ .. !!*



Coptic Man قال:


> مش قادر اصدق
> 
> يمكن دماغي باظت خلاص :thnk0001:
> 
> بجد الموضوع ده صعب التصديق بس عماتا مشكورة يا اخت سبارو علي وضع الموضوع ربنا يعوضك ويبعد عنك تلف المخ قادر يا كريم




هو مش يمكن هو اكيد انها باظت خلاص
حاول بقي تحط  بوظان دماخك في خططك المستقبليه للعلاج يمكن تقدر تنقذ لو شئ بسيط هههههههههههههه
شكرا لمشاركتك الجميله للموضوع
ربنا معاك


----------

